# Latest project: Basking platform with videos!



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys,

You may remember I did this background a couple of months ago...










Well the guy I did this background for contacted me again and asked if I could make a basking platform for his beardies to go inside this viv.

These are progress pictures....And you can also see "step by step" how I made this on my youtube channel. This took me about 2 full days to complete so not bad going really considering on part 1 of the youtube video I had an epic fail moment caught on camera at about 13 mins into it

YouTube - Pt:1 How to build a vivarium basking platform

YouTube - Pt:2 How to build a vivarium basking platform





































The customer wanted it 4 and a half inches tall exactly.









I used the flame method on the poly And after a few layers of grout and some sanding down I've finally got the shape I want. 

































After the grouting was finished and dry I started on the paint using watered down grout mixed with oxidized red and then sprinkle with red sand and a few coats of varnish.

And this is the end result....


















*Remember to check out my youtube channel..

http://www.youtube.com/user/Beckywheeler*


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

All of that is amazing, well done


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks smart and professional....awesome job: victory:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you guys :notworthy:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

We are not worthy! *grovel*


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

awesome once again bek... though i havnt been in habitat for a while... whats this flame metod on the poly... looks :censor:hot...
p.s congrats on the mod status :notworthy:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

cbarnes1987 said:


> awesome once again bek... though i havnt been in habitat for a while... whats this flame metod on the poly... looks :censor:hot...
> p.s congrats on the mod status :notworthy:


Hiya hun,

Check out my vids! As I show the flame method on there  Unfortunately due to health problems and family life I can't be on RFUK as much as I would want so I resigned as section Moderator as I felt I could'nt give the section enough attention so it would be better if they got someone who has more time to dedicate to RFUK.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

not knocking a single mod but to do it properly you really do need to have no life away from the internet lol

and if your a mod who does have two lives.... well done :2thumb:


----------



## Gino55 (Sep 23, 2011)

where can i get the poly from this thick, can it be bought from somewhere or is it stuff that stores dont use?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Gino55 said:


> where can i get the poly from this thick, can it be bought from somewhere or is it stuff that stores dont use?


I get my sheets off eBay. I get either 1cm or 2.5 com thick.


----------



## EpicShooTeR (Feb 9, 2012)

*price?*

hiya how much would something like that be worth to sell.. because i have made something very similar and wanting to sell . un-used


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

EpicShooTeR said:


> hiya how much would something like that be worth to sell.. because i have made something very similar and wanting to sell . un-used


i use to sell them,
for something that size and a basic design plus being only poly i would charge about £10 then resin ones, larger ones or more complex designs for more

retail wise ([email protected], just4pets etc) you can pick up something simular to that for £20 but they are made to a great quality and more durable materials


----------

